# Woolfall



## bearswede (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone ever come across a black glass ale/rum bottle, probably English, embossed on the base: "Woolfall"?

 Thanks,

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Dec 30, 2005)

Still hoping to find some info on this one...


 Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ron I found that "The Woolfall family were a major force in the creation of the borough of Huyton with Roby", near Liverpool. From that the info gets scattered to coat of arms, a golf coarse (which I think was the Woolfall estate), roads named Woolfall etc. It could be a family wine or brew or maybe they owned a pub or inn at some time. Who knows?
  Hey is this you on ebay. The list says Conn but here your westerm Mass.
Early-Black-Glass-Bottle-Woolfall


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey, Eric...

 Thanks for the information!!! I'll try to delve further...

 I'm the guy who won it: bearswede...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2005)

Eric...

 There was a Woolfall Hall in Huyton that burned down in the 50's or 60's... I'm bettin' that the bottle is related to its 19th century mantel...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's some pics and info thanks to an ancestor who found this thread on the internet...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

Embossed base...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

Email from Richard Woolfall...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice Ron, I like history much more than value. It seems you've got this one pretty much narrowed down for anything of English origin. Not an easy task so nice job. Nice to see folks with the history on the site as well so thanks to you also!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Mar 9, 2006)

*RE: Woolfall revisited*

Got a new, slightly shorter, Woolfall to add to my burgeoning collection (2 now) of early English Woolfall bottles...

 It's the one on the right...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Mar 9, 2006)

Embossed base...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice, are you familiar with grimdigger1's site. I just posted a link for someone else.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_52418/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#52826


----------



## Boddle (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a Woolfall bottle I found in Indonesia buried under 6 feet of seabed in Tanjung Priok harbour in Jakarta . I found it when I was working as a commercial diver and was working on a job burying a subsea fiber optic cable. It has Woolfall on the base with Mancr, I guess this stands for Manchester. There's a large letter 'E' in the center of the base (England?). I didn't have a clue what it was for 10 years! It was sent back to Canada and then made a return trip to Singapore. Glad it didn't break.


----------



## Boddle (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's the bottom of the same bottle.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks, Erik, for adding to this thread...

  Ron


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Ron and Erik,

 I recently dug up the bottom of a black glass bottle from an early 1800's foundation that is very similar to the base you show. It has a circle similar to a refired pontil mark and a large E very similar to the letter on yours. Anyone know if this just signified that the bottle was from England or something else?

 Cliff


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 2, 2006)

I would guess the Woolfall marking indicates Woolfall England. The E is sometimes used as a date code on English glass but it doesnt seem to be in this case. I would suspect it is a glassmaker mark. The bottoms could not be refired (fire polished) or the embossing would be removed.


----------



## joncornish (Jan 15, 2021)

bearswede said:


> Email from Richard Woolfall...


Hi,

I also have a Woolfall bottle but couldn't see the e-mail from Richard Woolfall? Would you please be able to forward what you have? Kind regards Jon & Oli


----------

